# TRIPPY LITTLE CREATION



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 4, 2012)

IT STARTED WITH A PHOTOGRAPH OF 6 SIMILAR SIZED MEDICINE STYLE CLEAR BOTTLES STACKED CRISS-CROSS, SHOT ON ANGLE AND BLOSSOMED INTO THIS.....


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 4, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## Dugbottles (Sep 4, 2012)

I Like It


----------



## madman (Sep 7, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 7, 2012)

Very kaleidoscopic, maybe Escheresque!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2012)

Nicely done, Larry. 

 Are you gonna explore colors and shapes any?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGGIN DOC
> 
> IT STARTED WITH A PHOTOGRAPH OF 6 SIMILAR SIZED MEDICINE STYLE CLEAR BOTTLES STACKED CRISS-CROSS, SHOT ON ANGLE AND BLOSSOMED INTO THIS.....


 
 Hey i like that Doc! That would make a good back ground for a web site or wallpaper. Do you use photo shop? Is that pic taken through a glass table? I am going to try it. [] Pm me


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 7, 2012)

A FEW MONTHA AGO, I BOUGHT ONE OF THOSE LIGHT BOXES THAT HANGS ON A WALL IN A DOCTORS OFFICE. YOU KNOW THE KIND THAT THEY HANG YOUR XRAYS ON AND LOCATE THE BOTTLE CAPS THAT YOUR DOG SWALLOWED EARLIER IN THE DAY? []

 I'VE BEEN USING IT AS A BACK LIGHT FOR MY INCOMING BOTTLE DIGS AND FINDS PICTURES.
 I GOT TO WONDERING WHAT I COULD DO WITH STACKING BOTTLES AND SHOOTING THEN STRAIGHT DOWN AND ON AN ANGLE.
 I WAS BORED THE OTHER NIGHT AND THREW THIS TOGETHER WITH PHOTOSHOP AFTER ISOLATING JUST THE BOTTLES FROM THE BACKGROUND (LIGHTBOX).


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2012)

Where did you get the light? and how much


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2012)

Rick, you are drooling on your keypad.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 8, 2012)

[] Go to home depot and buy three two foot flourescent fixtures. some one x six  pine boards. Cut boards to size, paint white,  use plywood for the bottom, mount the three three lights inside get white plastic sheet at H.D. for top of box, add an old lamp cord,  plug in and presto a light box[][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Rick, you are drooling on your keypad.


 
 LOL I want to do one in with the puce bird []


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 8, 2012)

THE LIGHTBOX WAS PURCHASED AT A YARDSALE FOR $5. ONLY PROBLEM IS, IT AIN'T GROUNDED RIGHT. SO I HAVE TO HOLD THE SWITCH, SLIDE OUT THE WHITE PANEL AND RUB THE BULBS WITH MY HAND (GROUNDING IT). SOMETIMES IT DOESN'T WANT TO WORK....SOMETIMES I LEAVE IT ON FOR DAYS LOL!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 9, 2012)

Its probable not a grounding problem. It may be a bad starter capacitor. Look to see if it has one, looks like a little silver canister about an 1 1/2" H by 1" diameter. You can buy them at aquarium shops or maybe Home Depot.
 If not the ballast is week. 
 We get that a lot out here in the tropics. Moister and fluorescent bulbs need to be rubbed to come on.





> ORIGINAL:  DIGGIN DOC
> 
> THE LIGHTBOX WAS PURCHASED AT A YARDSALE FOR $5. ONLY PROBLEM IS, IT AIN'T GROUNDED RIGHT. SO I HAVE TO HOLD THE SWITCH, SLIDE OUT THE WHITE PANEL AND RUB THE BULBS WITH MY HAND (GROUNDING IT). SOMETIMES IT DOESN'T WANT TO WORK....SOMETIMES I LEAVE IT ON FOR DAYS LOL!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 9, 2012)

HERE IS MY $5 BARGAIN LIGHTBOX AT WORK....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGGIN DOC
> 
> HERE IS MY $5 BARGAIN LIGHTBOX AT WORK....


 The one I have is smaller but it will do the job i hope. Nice buy for 5 quid[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2012)

I found my wife's little light contraption,its not a box its a small "light"platform. I see how you did it(made the pic) with that big one you have.You have a lot of room to put bottles on. 
   I did find out I could take pix of my eagle with better light []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2012)

And did a little messin around. I need to get one of those big ones.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Rick, you are drooling on your keypad.


 
 I have heard he drools a lot, but the times I have been around him I didn't notice it.  LOL[8D]


----------

